# Are weight vests really safe?



## MuayThai245 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi, im new to this forum, and I'm interested in learning muay thai after summer vacation. But I would like to get in good shape before i go through the vigorous training in muay thai. And i just wanted to ask if anyone know, is weight vests safe. Im only 16, and my friend told me that the vest will mess up my legs or something like that make me shorter as to compress me. And I just wanted to seek more guidance from other sources cuz he is pretty ignorant in this area.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 25, 2006)

Like any other piece of training equipment, it is neither safe nor unsafe.  It depends entirely on what you do with it.  But, somehow I have doubts about it squishing you into a munchkin no matter what you try


----------



## MuayThai245 (Aug 26, 2006)

im just gonna basically do some running, pushups, pullups, just body weights exersises maybe some ploymetrics too, is that safe or so?


----------



## samurai69 (Aug 26, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Like any other piece of training equipment, it is *neither safe nor unsafe*. It depends entirely on what you do with it._*and how you do it*_ But, somehow I have doubts about it squishing you into a munchkin no matter what you try


 

Good advice





> MuayThai245 - said
> 
> im just gonna basically do some running, pushups, pullups, just body weights exersises maybe some ploymetrics too, is that safe or so?


 

At 16 you still have some development to go, i would avoid doing any plyo type exercises with a weight vest on 

even with a weight vest on start with only a % of the weights in it and build up gradually, this will allow the tendons, bones and ligaments time to get used to the exercises


.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 26, 2006)

Samurai69 is right - take your time to get in shape.  Never hurry...


----------



## still learning (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello, Great advice!  It is always the way YOU use it to train with it.  Never over do it.  Take your time...progress slowly... at 16 your body is still growing,  you got your whole life ahead of you.

Try getting professional advice from experience trainers for the best advice!  

Read as much as you can...also take a look at (Core Training)...lots of info on this.

Best of luck on your training...lot of it will be more mental training (the will to do it everyday and eat the proper foods and amount of it).

Having a nice body is good...having a mind willing to push you futher in the right steps is better.  

Many people have stomachs stronger than their brain (why so many fat people/lasy one's too).

To do the right things...NOT easy...lots of mental training is all it takes....Aloha


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2006)

I would agree with the posters above about not rushing to get in shape. Sadly, MA movies make it look like you can start from scratch in MA & have Vam Damme's body in a week. Take it slow & be careful. Remember, Chuck Norris wasn't made in a day.


----------

